# Anyone have neuroligical symptoms with hashimotos



## barrineau (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been having strange neurological symptoms with my hashi's . I have very high antibodies range 0-34 (1611) . I get occasional tingling of hands and feet muscle cramps and twitching . Occasional blurred vision that comes and goes .


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My blood test numbers are normal now after 2 years of medication but there was quite a length of time (probably 12-14 months) when I actually lost so much strength in my upper arm muscles that I couldn't hook/unhook my bra, could barely shampoo my hair and could barely lift anything. One time someone, not realizing how weak my arms were, shoved a baby into my arms as I was standing and I almost fell.

Around the same time I also had pain in my calf muscles but nothing like as bad as my arms.

I still have continual vision problems but I've had a vision problem (Posterior Vitreous Detachment in both eyes) for many years.

I can honestly say the pain in my legs seems to be totally gone and the strength in my arms is probably 90% of what it used to be. That being said though, I've developed a rather odd symptom - I'm having transient problems with my balance. Our bathroom scales are the thin, flat, digital style and I cannot stand totally still to weigh myself without kinda' holding on to something. Often I'm still so shaky that the scales won't register.

I think my most outstanding problem has been heart palpitations and accelerated heart rate.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

barrineau said:


> I've been having strange neurological symptoms with my hashi's . I have very high antibodies range 0-34 (1611) . I get occasional tingling of hands and feet muscle cramps and twitching . Occasional blurred vision that comes and goes .


Sounds like you are having peripheral neuropathy/myopathy.

Myopathy
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

What do your most recent labs look like? Please include the ranges w/the results.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, sounds familiar... I would get the random "tingling" sensation when sitting down somewhere, would vary in location (legs or arms usually). Also, my vision would get blurry or hard to focus at times.

When mentioning any of this stuff to the doctors, I got the obligatory "Well, it can't all be from your thyroid" answer. With my levothyroxine dose increased the tingling is now gone and no vision problems. Coincidence? I think not.

There is just too much the medical & science community _doesn't_ know. (p.s. - folks also used to think the world was flat.)


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Definitely. Tingling particularly in my legs. Muscle and joint pain. Vertigo and some dizziness and tinnitus. All those symptoms are completely gone now with my medication almost right. My doctor thought I was nuts too!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

There is such a pattern here! So looks like we have to get the medication high enough to blot it out!???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> There is such a pattern here! So looks like we have to get the medication high enough to blot it out!???


The key is to get the right amount of medication. Too much or too little lends it's self to these problems. Target is the euthyroid state.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> The key is to get the right amount of medication. Too much or too little lends it's self to these problems. Target is the euthyroid state.


O.K.! Now you've gone and got me all confuzzled again!! :ashamed0001: It takes so little!

My diagnosis is Toxic Multinodular Goiter/Hashimoto's which everyone here knows I really don't understand but my doctor says I have Hashimoto's antibody.

I am "euthyroid" with medication - my blood test results are normal.

You've actually hit my #1 question on the head. Shouldn't I feel well since I am "euthyroid"? When I asked my endocrinologist, her reply was, "Just because your tests are normal doesn't mean your thyroid is functioning normally."

I don't know but what this is my biggest hangup - I've scheduled surgery because I feel horrible, I have multiple (un-biopsied) nodules that are growing - but, why do I feel so totally miserable when my numbers are totally normal? That, in a nutshell, is why I'm still not 100% convinced my symptoms are indeed thyroid..._even though I believe they are!_

I get it if a person does not have their thyroid anymore and "euthyroid" would indicate their medication was accurate.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> O.K.! Now you've gone and got me all confuzzled again!! :ashamed0001: It takes so little!
> 
> My diagnosis is Toxic Multinodular Goiter/Hashimoto's which everyone here knows I really don't understand but my doctor says I have Hashimoto's antibody.
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab at this, so if I am wrong, I will be corrected. I think "euthyroid" is how you feel not so much the test results,although the test results help. I am hoping to be there soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> O.K.! Now you've gone and got me all confuzzled again!! :ashamed0001: It takes so little!
> 
> My diagnosis is Toxic Multinodular Goiter/Hashimoto's which everyone here knows I really don't understand but my doctor says I have Hashimoto's antibody.
> 
> ...


Just because your lab test results come back in the normal range does not mean you are euthyroid.

Euthyroid: The state of having normal thyroid gland function (for you.) You have to feel well and you will know you are euthyroid when you feel well and are losing weight if dieting.

Normal ranges are cohorts from which a mean average is taken from the chosen populus for that particular cohort. In my mind, that leaves a lot to be desired.

See if this fits your profile. I am always wary when a doc says a person has Hashimoto's Antibodies.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001360/

And if you will; read the pathogenisis for Hashi's.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm

Once you get that thyroid out, the pathologist will then let every one know what you really have. Humble opinion.

And out it must come!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Where'd you get that pug??? :hugs: You know, herein again, I think you've cleared-up something I've been wondering about for weeks...and, once again, it may come down to a word. It generated a world of confusion when my doctor said (and I saw it written on records she'd sent to the surgeon) I was "euthyroid" with medication. If "euthyroid" means the way a patient feels, all I can say is I don't think so...I couldn't feel much more un-normal and still be functional.

Andros, you are one in a million! Your understanding of all this is phenomenal and I am not kidding whatsoever. You should go into business as a Thyroid Consultant!! I guess I could answer just about any question somebody might ask me about Chinese pugs but I cannot grasp thyroid terminology, etc., to save my very soul!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I'll take a stab at this, so if I am wrong, I will be corrected. I think "euthyroid" is how you feel not so much the test results,although the test results help. I am hoping to be there soon.


You are a good "stabber!" LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Where'd you get that pug??? :hugs: You know, herein again, I think you've cleared-up something I've been wondering about for weeks...and, once again, it may come down to a word. It generated a world of confusion when my doctor said (and I saw it written on records she'd sent to the surgeon) I was "euthyroid" with medication. If "euthyroid" means the way a patient feels, all I can say is I don't think so...I couldn't feel much more un-normal and still be functional.
> 
> Andros, you are one in a million! Your understanding of all this is phenomenal and I am not kidding whatsoever. You should go into business as a Thyroid Consultant!! I guess I could answer just about any question somebody might ask me about Chinese pugs but I cannot grasp thyroid terminology, etc., to save my very soul!


Boy; I sure could use a job and that's no joke! LOL!!

It's my secret where I found the Pug but clearly I did it to make your heart smile!

Pug Hugs!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> You are a good "stabber!" LOL!


Yahoo! Now I understand, and am a good "stabber"! Pug love abounds here, I think! arty0048:arty0048:


----------

